# Intercostal Nerve Block CPT?



## jackandjane (Mar 17, 2017)

Is there a CPT to bill for Continuos Intercostal Nerve Block? 

11981 does not seem appropriate. I have read posts that its included in the main surgery (Rib Plating in this case), and some to bill unlisted. Below is an excerpt from the op report. Any insights is appreciated.

PLACEMENT OF CONTINUOUS REGIONAL INTERCOSTAL NERVE BLOCK SUBCUTANEOUS PAIN CATHETERS
Two On-Q pain catheters were then placed percutaneously and positioned with one over the left area and one over the right area. These were placed through separate stab incisions and angled laterally and anterolaterally respectively. The separated tissues were then re-approximated over the plates and On-Q pain catheters with running 0 vicryl sutures. The On -Q pain catheters had been primed with 10cc's of ropivicaine. The catheters were then secured to the skin at the puncture site with dermabaond and steri strips. The subcutaneous tissues were closed in two layers with a running 0 Vicryl suture and a running 2-0 Vicryl suture. The skin was re-approximated with a running monocryl suture. The wound was then covered with dermabond. A sterile silver impregnated gauze dressings were placed. The Ropivacaine was then connected to the pain catheters and infused via the bulb.

Thank you


----------

